# Missouri Style BBQ Sauce



## puff (Jan 20, 2013)

Hay guys Im looking for a Missouri style BBQ sauce any one got a good one.


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 21, 2013)

Missouri Style Barbeque Sauce
Author: Sue Minick
Prep time: 10 minutesCook time: 10 minutesServes: 8
This is the basting sauce for a Missouri style grilling.

Ingredients

Basting Sauce
1 cup White Vinegar
2 cups Water
2 tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce
1 teaspoon Red Pepper
1/2 cup Butter
Cook until mixed. Use as a baking sauce for chicken or pork steak until nearly cooked. Then use the finishing sauce for the last part of the cooking.
Finishing Sauce
1 1/2 cup Butter
1 tablespoon Tabasco Sauce
2/3 cup Worcestershire Sauce
2 cup Catsup
2/3 cup White Vinegar
1 large onion, diced
1 teaspoon Salt
1/2 teaspoon Pepper
1 Garlic Bud, chopped
2 teaspoon Chili Powder
Instructions

Combine all ingredients and cool until slightly thick. Use during the last part of cooking the meat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2013)

Not my taste, too vinegary, but does sound interesting...JJ


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 21, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Not my taste, too vinegary, but does sound interesting...JJ


Like Chef Jimmy says.......too vinegary. We don't use that much vinegar in sauces around here.Maybe a couple of TBS's.

But you didn't state whether you wanted a recipe or a prepared sauce?


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 21, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> Missouri Style Barbeque Sauce
> Author: Sue Minick
> Prep time: 10 minutesCook time: 10 minutesServes: 8
> This is the basting sauce for a Missouri style grilling.
> ...


You should always include the link back to the site where you found the recipe to properly credit your source-

This is where I found the recipe that you posted-

http://www.copykat.com/2009/05/03/missouri-style-bbq-sauce/


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 22, 2013)

cliffcarter said:


> You should always include the link back to the site where you found the recipe to properly credit your source-
> This is where I found the recipe that you posted-
> http://www.copykat.com/2009/05/03/missouri-style-bbq-sauce/



Thanks for the lesson in Internet etiquette , I am old enough to think that crediting the author of the recipe was sufficient


----------



## puff (Jan 22, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> Missouri Style Barbeque Sauce
> Author: Sue Minick
> Prep time: 10 minutesCook time: 10 minutesServes: 8
> This is the basting sauce for a Missouri style grilling.
> ...


Im looking for one that is sweet and has a little bit of heat behind it.


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 22, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> Thanks for the lesson in Internet etiquette , I am old enough to think that crediting the author of the recipe was sufficient


You're fine with the author.  Most folks don't cite a source at all.


----------

